# english speaking garage????



## 112111 (May 11, 2008)

Hello all, 
I don't know if anyone is able to help us. We are on a bit of a tour of Europe in our 1991 Fiat Ducato based Adria which has started making a noise when steering left, we think it's the CV joint. Can anyone help with any knowledge of garages in Italy, preferably around the Naples area which maybe able to speak some English (as neither of us speak any Italian). Please help  Also a very merry Christmas to all.
Amber and Karl


----------



## 112111 (May 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Karl/Amber,

Hopefully our Italian-based members will be along soon to give you the advice you need. Here's another bump. 

Dougie.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Any Small Garage will fix your problem ,and be glad of the work, Does sound like a cv-joint , 
you only need a few words to sort it out ,


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

You need to contact "eddied" who lives not too far away from where you are stuck. He obviously hasn't seen this thread or I'm sure he would have posted by now, probably away for Xmas.

Send him a PM if you're still stuck, here is his profile:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-40.html


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Can't tell if they speak English but, put "Fiat Napoli" into Google and you come up with quite a lot of garages in and around Naples plus their phone numbers. You can decide when you phone one or two, if they speak English well enough for your needs.

If it's anything like the times we've done this sort of thing then people will be so helpful and will recommend an English speaking garage if they don't themselves speak enough.

G


----------



## 112111 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone for your replies, we're not stuck, as yet, but are biding our time in Mondragone before driving on to Naples, just until tomorrow (Monday), when hopefully some garages will be open after Christmas.
We've looked everywhere in Mondragone and can't seem to find a single one! So we're planning on venturing to Naples in the hope of increasing the chances of finding a garage to help!
Thanks again for everyone who's taken the time to reply, we'll keep you all informed when we have some news!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Fiat service Naples*

 Ciao, don't know of any garage that specifically speaksd English.
I use the following to service my Ducato 2.8 JTD Chausson motorhome.
I'm sure someone there would be able to help:
Center Camper Colotti
Via Toscanella 84
Napoli
phone 081 5783468 or 081 5853171.
This is on the Northern outskirts of the city, at the back of the large 'Hospital' area signposted from the ring road as 'Zona Ospedaliera'.
Also, as already said, any 'officina meccanica' would help you, wherever you find it. FIAT in all its forms is their daily bread.
Hope you get fixed up OK.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 112111 (May 11, 2008)

Eddied and all, 
Thank you for your advice and recommendations. Just a quick post to say your replies were really helpful and we can now turn left without the wheel going knock knock knock knock   We stumbled on a autofficina mechanic shop, near Naples in Licola. We translated our problem into Italian on the net, wrote it out and tried our best at Italian pronunciation. However the mechanic just ended up reading our translations (we were that bad at speaking Italian). Nice garage with lovely helpful mechanics would recommend. They replaced the cv joint the very next day. Just in case anyone suffers a similar fate to us, the garage is... 

Autofficina Mechanic Shop (N40 degrees 53'04'' E14 Degrees 04'46'') They charged a not too steep 130 Euros.

Would definitely not recommend the area though. We thought it would be a lovely sea side town where we could stay for a while, however, at night we found it poor, deprived and sad - like a shanty town, full of roadside prostitutes and desolation 

Thanks again for the help!

Amber and Karl


----------

